# Gedday! Not another Flamin Aussie



## GordyB (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I've been scrapping WW2 Aviation for a little while and hope to be able in the future help out and provide some insight per SWPac 1942. Of course I may post a question or three to the ratio.

Browsing through some of the pages made me realise how important to keep the history research shared and send in data and answers to many a early Pacific war question.

Operations of the USAAF or early RAAF operations in Australia and SWPac for example (P-40E, Airacobra, Wirraway, Hudson and later Vengeances)

Perhaps on the like of captured Dutch and British aircraft and various US Army Aircraft in the Netherlands East Indies; ie captured Brewster Buffaloes (both Dutch and RAF/RAAF 21/453Sqn). Or even Hudsons, Bleheims ,NEIAF CW-21, Hawks, AAF P-40Es, B-17E, A-24 Banshees (Dauntless) to name a few other captured types etc.

Anyway, I hope that I can be welcomed and that I can help with questions of my own and answers for others.

Cheers
Gordy


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey!

Welcome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2008)

G'day Gordy welcome to the nut house.. 

I can hear it now...."Christ not another Bl**dy Aussie!"


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2008)

God-damn what is it with you Vicky's and this site  

Welcome...

Happy Wayne?


----------



## GordyB (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol

Thanks fellows

I feel welcomed

Check out Welcome to ADF Serials for past work especially the Newsletters

Ciao, see you all on the board

Gordy


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2008)

...."Christ not another Bl**dy Aussie!" Just reemember, you asked for it.

Welcome, Gordy....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 17, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> God-damn what is it with you Vicky's and this site
> 
> Welcome...
> 
> Happy Wayne?



I think they hand out flyers to this web address at birth! HEYYYY, that could answer my question about how to spread the word about this site!!!! (Flyer's in pre-natal units) 

ha ha ha. Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2008)

Bl**dy h*ll......! Now the whole bl**dy nation of theirs must be members here on the forum....time to change name to Aussieland And WWII..!

Greetings mate, welcome to the funny farm....grab yourself a straight jacket and make you feel strapped in...


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 17, 2008)

> ...."Christ not another Bl**dy Aussie!"



Lucky, you left the front door open again! How many times have we told you!!!

Welcome Gordy!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Gordy, welcome to ww2Aussie.net !!!!
Your right, Thorlifter, it's happening at birth, get the fliers to the hospitals.....!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2008)

Airframes said:


> welcome to ww2Aussie.net !!!!
> .....!



That has a good ring to it!!!.....   

Dan would have a cow though!    

....Mmmm he might suggest.....ww2vickieland.net  ...nah still wouldn't go for it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2008)

...or www,youwishyouallwereaussies.net! As for the front door, it was closed and locked, we must have a mole among us!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 17, 2008)

Anybody seen flyboy?


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Anybody seen flyboy?



Was thinking the same mate....anyone knows what he's up to?


----------



## Heinz (Sep 17, 2008)

G'day Gordy,

welcome mate. Some interesting subject matter there mate 

Adfserials is a great resource 

hope ya stick around


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Anybody seen flyboy?



maybe he's found out about porn or even real women  
or it could be he's been grounded with no computer


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2008)

Porn on the internet!? Is it not around this time that kindergarten starts? Hope that he is all well though....8)


----------



## Marcel (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome to ww2standonyourhead.net


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2008)

There can be luck of nicks for all Aussies shortly. 

Anyway welcome to the forum Gordy. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## <simon> (Sep 19, 2008)

"Christ not another bl......" 

hang on.... Welcome to the forum comrade!!!


----------



## Freebird (Sep 19, 2008)

Another Aussie? Gee they breed like rabbits...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2008)

Aussie, Aussie, Aussie,.... Oi ! Oi ! Oi !


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2008)

<simon> said:


> "Christ not another bl......"
> 
> hang on.... Welcome to the forum comrade!!!



HA HA HA HA


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2008)

freebird said:


> Another Aussie? Gee they breed like rabbits...


Oooh no, no, no, no, no, no......you've been missinformed FB. RABBITS breed like Aussies....NOT the other way around!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2008)

And that's way I like you Jan.Always there is another point of view.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2008)

> Oooh no, no, no, no, no, no......you've been missinformed FB. RABBITS breed like Aussies....NOT the other way around!



I thought thats all they had down there were rabbits and wallabees. Maybe they like airplanes so much because its the only way to get off that bloody island!  :0


----------



## mandoman (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome Gordy. I've been around for a while, but not nearly enough. It's a great site for WWII nuts.


----------

